# Lype Motorsports Shop Builds



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Gang
I thought I might as well start a thread with some of my "ol'Heaps". Most of these are _older_ builds/projects. When I get to feeling better I'll start buildin some again. Hope ya like them. Lets start off with a old Drit Modified on a T Jet. Note it has a driver.




























Larry


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*We like the oldies....*

... 'specially them Willys... I actually have a Willys _problem_ and have been through several step programs to no avail.... So I live with it... happily. Matter of fact I have 2 in the werx as we speak. Keep the pics coming LL. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

And now, for something completely different....... Here is a Matchbox Car hauler I converted into a slot car using a Marchon chassis.



















Haulers and cars converted into slot cars


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*How about some early Dirt Late Models.......*

Hi Gang
Here is a VERY EARLY attempt at casting a dirt late model. I wanted a late model similar to the early/mid 80's NDRA late models that I raced. I started with this below. These are on T Jet chassis.










Then there was 2









Next was the "US Air/Jasper" car









And, just like guppies, then there were 6 on the "High Banks"









Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*How about a Sedan Dirt Modified?*

Hi Gang
Here is my first '32 sedan T Jet modified. Please keep in mind these bodies were cast several years ago. 










Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Again, Something Different*

Hi Gang
This was a experiment with a T Jet chassis. Divorced front axel. His & Hers Chevy SSR pickups. Again, cast several years back.



















Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Sprint Cars!*

Hi Gang
Here are some sprint cars that use Tyco chassis I cast.










My wifes sprinter, notice it has a driver 









They are a 4 piece cast, body, top wing, nose wing & driver.

Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Did someone say "Stock Cars from the '70s?*

Hi Gang
Here are a few resin copies of A/FX bodies I cast and painted up.

First is many time USAC Champ & Milwaukee winner, Butch Hartman!









Next is Nascar Champ (and my friend) Bobby Allison in Roger Penske's Cam 2 Merc!










And last, but not least, The King in his Magnum!









Larry

ps, sorry for the crappy pics, they are all I have at the moment.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Gang
These were all built in the old barn/shop. Slowly, as my health and funding permits, the new shop is being built, the shop equipment is being gathered so we can build more cars/trucks. The "motto" at my shop is, "If YOU have the money, we have the time!"

Larry


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Lype Motorsport said:


> Next was the "US Air/Jasper" car


He Bob...where you at...zilla??? Another Jasper Powered user!!! Looking great on all Larry, BZ and I like those Jasper decals. Those are some cool looking cars...RM


----------



## gotmark73 (Sep 10, 2007)

cool bodies, I dig any kind of "short track" car


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

gotmark73 said:


> cool bodies, I dig any kind of "short track" car


Me too. :thumbsup:

Cool stuff. :wave:


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

this one did it for me, well done.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

They're all winners Larry!!!! I have been looking for those SSRs, and not having any luck finding them. Glad to see your back!!!! Get better soon, and stop scaring us!!!!!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

lype yer the heart of the ho hobby. thanx so much for posting the goods !!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Excellent LM. Another cool thread to keep an eye on!!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Jasper forever................forever...................f orever......................*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> He Bob...where you at...zilla??? Another Jasper Powered user!!! Looking great on all Larry, BZ and I like those Jasper decals. Those are some cool looking cars...RM












Yepp Lype you make smiles on Hill and my faces...Jasper Powered baby! I love all these slot cars Larry. Thanks for taking the time to post the pictures up. This is the stuff slot dreams are made of. I daydream slot cars too.

Have a dirt racer Camaro casted up by a fellow Hobbytalker that is sitting in yellow waiting for it's Jasper decals. He's the one that cast em up and then Dazzles us with his decal jobs too! Lype this car of yours is #1 in my book! I am digging the sprints and all the others you did up...way cool man!

Bob...Go Jasper...zilla


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm glad you put up your own thread, Larry; you've got some great looking cars. Wow, dirt modifieds, epic NASCAR, sprint cars, modern stuff... you've got it all. All I can say is

ain't no foolin' 
ya got me droolin'

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

No more Willys ?


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Good looking sprint cars. Looks like the ones that Vern Doxtator (Doc's H.O. cars) was making back in the '90s. He didn't have drivers for them tho....We ran them for several years and on the Tyco chassis you could reduce the voltage & remove the traction magnets for a ton of fun. If you still have the molds I could be interested in getting some driver figures for the cars we have OR even some complete car kits too............
All your stuff looks great. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> No more Willys ?


 Here ya go 'Nuther.....
at least 1 is/was a Willys:thumbsup:










Larry


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Lype Motorsport said:


> Here ya go 'Nuther.....


10Q... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

eastside johnny said:


> Good looking sprint cars. Looks like the ones that Vern Doxtator (Doc's H.O. cars) was making back in the '90s. He didn't have drivers for them tho....We ran them for several years and on the Tyco chassis you could reduce the voltage & remove the traction magnets for a ton of fun. If you still have the molds I could be interested in getting some driver figures for the cars we have OR even some complete car kits too............
> All your stuff looks great. Thanks for sharing


 Hi Johnny
I think the molds are junk, sadly. However, when I get a chance this fall, I'll remold all the pieces. I got the bodies in a trade, tried to find out who cast them, but couldnt find out who made them. I just made those for my wife, myself and a couple friends here locally so we all had one to play with. I'll let ya know when I get them ready. Thanks for the kind words.

Larry


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

AWESOME CARS MAN!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

How many DLMs can you produce?


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

glueside said:


> How many DLMs can you produce?



Hi glueside
I wont know until I make new molds. I usually just make a few for me, my wife and a few friends. I do this mainly for fun. The Early NDRA style bodies didnt hold up well under "race" conditions. The lt yello one of my wifes has held up really well onder "race/crash" conditions, thankfully.

Larry


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

great stuff...i really like that tow truck. who made that one? was it a rc casting? 1/64th scale


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Gunn
Yea thats a RC Highway 66 tow truck from K Mart several years back. Thanks for the kind words.

Larry


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

if you ever want to trade it let me know. i have alot of tow trucks here.
also have a few gl trucks regular. and a few other stuff.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Gang
Well, a couple of my guys used Rusty's shop, at nite after work, to restore this camaro. Found stripped and rustin behind a shop near charlotte, the guys found the Tiny Lund #55 Pepsi camaro. Just out of the paint shop, waitin for "'ol Shakey" to come over and letter it up.

Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

gunn said:


> if you ever want to trade it let me know. i have alot of tow trucks here.
> also have a few gl trucks regular. and a few other stuff.


Hi Gunn 
When I run across it again, we will do some tradin. :thumbsup:

Larry


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool stuff LM. "'ol Shakey", hahahaha, he works here sometimes as well!!!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Can't wait to see this all decaled up...nice work!

Bob...go shakey go...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Can't wait to see this all decaled up...nice work!
> 
> Bob...go shakey go...zilla


Me too!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Shakey does get around!!! :lol:


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Gang
Rusty found an old coach modified out behind my shop a few weeks back. He wanted to race it later this year, but wanted to "update" the sheetmetal. I told him, ok, but you gotta hang the new body. Heres a pic of the old sedan body on the car.










Here is the same chassis after Rusty hung the new *"Moose Stang"* body on it from _Parts Pig Race Bodies_ below. This with the body in primer. He's still gotta make all new bumpers & rub rails for it, and freshen up the old 427 Tunnelport, and make new headers. I think 'ol Rusty just might have something for then when they hit the big "mile dirts" later this season! We wanna thank the one and only *"Parts Pig"*, Dennis for the great body. Whaddya think??










Larry


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey Larry, Just got done talking to the guys at the Pig Pen Fab Shop. It seems that they forgot to ship the headers with those new bodies you ordered. If you could drop me a line, I'll make sure they get them shipped ASAP. Sorry about the screw up. I'll have them send along a couple of fresh crate motors or something for the screw up. Your gonna need to get some power to the wheels, anyways! Talk to you later.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

WOW that's cool! is that based on a Mustang II?

--rick


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Larry, I left the nose long like that so guys could trim it to the length they want. Or even cut the posts out and mount it to a Tyco chassis, four gear, or ??, if they want.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> WOW that's cool! is that based on a Mustang II?
> 
> --rick


Hi Rick
Yep, its based on a "Notch Back" Mustang II.

Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Gang
Well, ol' Rusty has always wanted one of those "big time" stock cars. Well, while ridin around last weekend, he found this sheetmetal sittin behing a shop somewhere around the Charlotte / Mooresville NC area. Here is what he wound up with........










Whaddya think??

Larry


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

COOOL!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Super sweet conversion Larry!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Amazing what can turn up in the South East!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Great conversion Larry ... how about the under shot?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice find!!! You were in the right area to be looking!!! Yes I like it!!! RM


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Larry,
Some great lookers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

